# Two Quick Mods



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy All,

Does anybody else hate little cubby hole in the bathroom that is supposed to be a clothes hamper?







This subject may have been discussed at some previous date, so please forgive me if I am a day late and a dollar short







. We took out the mesh bag and added some wire shelving into the space that now becomes a usable storage area for bathroom items. It is also where we put the first aid kit. I am also considering changing the way the door opens so that it swings instead of dropping to the floor.

Further, does anybody else hate the mini-blinds in the rear slide out bedroom?







On our last trip it seemed that everytime I moved I clanked into the blinds. So today! out they went. I replaced the blinds with a room-darkening roller shade, in a beige color that matched the walls in the Outback. they look good, work good and they are quiet.









OK, OK I don't really hate inanimate objects, I just could not think of a better word.

Happy Camping,

Tom sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Tom!

I disliked the mini blinds so much I removed the mini-blinds and put in a simple pull down shade. You can get either normal or room darkening, I went with normal but sort of wish I'd gone with the room darkening now. I can roll over now in silence. The benefit of the mini-blinds was that I could leave the window open and get air through it, but with the pull down shade I don't get as much.









My wife likes the hamper, so for now its staying... though I'd like to put it on hinges and add shelves.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My wife likes the hamper, so that is staying....for the moment anyway.









As far as the roller shade vs. the mini-blind, I still have the mini-blind installed, but I am toying with the roller shade changeover. The only thing stopping me is the ventilation issue Steve mentioned. I like my fresh air at night.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We like the hamper too.
I will change to roller shades in the queen slide, however. We seldom sleep with the windows open in the slide. Noisy people keep me awake, it's too cold outside, or campfire smoke drifts in. The wind also makes the blinds clank around.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tom

Currently the mesh bag is where I keep the towel bar. I have not decided the best place for it yet. I know what you mean, I thoughts where to change it around as well; however, the towel bar takes priority for now.

Got any pics? Where did you put your towel bar?

Thor


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi we like the hamper. I bought extra white mesh bags and when it full or in being washed I have another to put in its place. I did put a chain on the door to make it more friendly. as for the shade they are way to noisy for me and are on the mod list to do somthing with.

Kim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We have taken a different approach to the blinds...we just leave them up, at least until we get around to replacing them, probably with some sort of honeycomb blind.

But the hamper has to GO!

It's not so much that I don't like the hamper idea...it's that DOOR!







It is way to tall/long and narrow to open down like it does and have to try and straddle it, if storing anything behind the mesh bag. Like we do the extra toliet paper, and black tank additives.

We are going to put the hinges on the side and have it open (dead side) to the tub, I think it will be easier to access that way. Wire shelving sounds like a good idea, moving things to that space such as the first aid kit will save space in other spots.









For those who like the little pouch at the head of the top bunk on the 25RS-S (don't know how many other models have this. Basically made to hold small stuff like books, etc... Here is an easy little mod:

For the Queen bed area. I took some of the nicer made, rectangle, linen placemats, stiffer than most, folded it (almost in half but leaving an inch at the top) sewed the ends and then sewed in-between making a total of 3 pockets. Places for small flashlight, glasses (for Don) and a book. Used the heavy duty velcro, I sewed a strip across the top/back. I sewed the velcro on so that it could be washed and would not rely on the sticky stuff holding up, although it should be fine on the wall. Each one inch of velcro will hold 1 lb.

So far it seems to be very sturdy and just the right size. I made two, one for each side of the queen bed. Turned out very nice looking too


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We like the mesh bag hamper set up also.

Had a leak under there and the dirty clothes would catch the water







I thought it was a bad fitting, but it turned out to be water getting on the counter and seeping under the faucet and dripping down. I took the faucet loose and put a rope of plumbers putty around the openings in the counter top and tightened the faucet back down. No more leak









I put the roll up room darkening shades on our bed slide windows also. Couldn't stand the racket the blinds made.

Mike


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor,

I take pics of all my mods, but my lack of PC expertise is in the way of me posting them in the forum. We have not hung up any of the little plastic parts that came in the bathroom. Don't have the slightest idea where they might go, so we are still working on that one







. One of the things that we did was replace the med cabinet with one that has an open storage area on the bottom where we put the hand towels. Seems to work well.









Tom


----------

